

BlackBerry to Acquire Good Technology - seestheday
http://blogs.blackberry.com/2015/09/blackberry-to-acquire-good-technology-executive-point-of-view/

======
scriptedfate
I wonder how much of the $425 is simply to dissolve the word mark so that the
word 'good' can go back to being an adjective in the phrase 'good technology.'

